# How not to drive through a flood.............



## Nath (May 17, 2006)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/video/f...ic/skynews/latest/flash/flood_150607_1400.flv

Enjoy!!!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Watched it as it was happening on the news - stupidity at its finest :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

At least she didn't do it live on TV :lol: :lol: :lol:

What a muppet.

And the reporter wasn't a whole lot cleverer ... :lol: ... classic lines ... since when did "6 foot of water" come up to the axle of an old Fiesta??

Nice of the helicopter pilot to get this shot too ..


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Dumb bint, great shot of her fat arse from SKY :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can't see the issue.

Just let her drop out of the car & the fat slapper could float home.

What's worse is she'll no doubt be a star for the next 24hrs & may get a gig in Celebrity Big Brother later this year.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol: :lol:

stupid munter! mind you she'll be selling her story tomorrow :roll:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

'Very very dangerous'????

It would have come to just above her ankles!

What a stupid slapper :lol:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

This story reminds me of when that whale swam up the Thames.

Can't think why.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lol :lol: Like it!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Does my ass look absolutely humungous in this???


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Just let her drop out of the car & the fat slapper could float home.


 :lol:

I just hope some kind soul uploads this to Youtube for all the world to see


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> This story reminds me of when that whale swam up the Thames.
> 
> Can't think why.


 :lol: :lol: 

Quality


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Daft bitch :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

BBC news at 1800 showed her being rescued by a total stranger in a 4x4. Typical. In a "crisis" 4x4 drivers are prepared to offer their vehicles and their abilities for the benefit of other. Big cheer 4x4 drivers.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Great :lol:

Looked so dangerous! LOL!


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah coz she couldnt have walked out of the 10 inches of water!

Fat dumb bitch though so i guess you cant expect too miuch.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

If she hadn't ate all the pies, the car wouldn't have been so low down ! :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Some people will do anthing to get on TV.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bet she wouldn't be so quick to have driven through that in a nice TT! Silly woman


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

why doesnt the fatty just get out and walk her fat ass back!

bet she was ordering a pizza from her mobile!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> why doesnt the fatty just get out and walk her fat ass back!
> 
> bet she was ordering a pizza from her mobile!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Fantastic, laughed all the way through 3 pages of posts.

I cant decide what is the dumbest, buying that Fiesta, driving into what is essentially a river, perching her fat arse on the door or being so fat and thick you cant walk across a few feet of knee deep water!

No I know what is dumbest, a load of people watching her who could easily have rolled their kecks up, wandered over and pushed the car backwards.

F*ck me there are some thick people out there.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Maybe she thought the 'wild killer spindly fish' was loose in the water stupid bitch


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice "Builders arse" :lol:


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

what a stupid twat of a woman, i would never try to drive through that


----------

